# Solved: XP machines lose connectivity to one win 7 machine



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post here. I have a problem with a new win 7 machine (I'll call server). I set up on a workgroup network running 9 computers. 3 XP professional and 6 (including server) win 7 machines. This new (server) machine shares the folders with all the other work computers. Everything works fine, but after a day or so, the 3 machines running XP professional lose connection to only this one (server)windows 7 machine. They can still see the other 5 win 7 machines, but not this one. The 5 win 7 machines can see the server and the server can see the XP machines as well as the other win 7 machines just fine. If I reboot the server, the connection comes back for the XP machines.
I have checked all the settings to match the other win 7 machines and they all look the same. Man it's not that hard to set up. But this just has me baffled. 

The server doesn't hibernate, and i've tried tchanging the netbios over tcp, but no difference.

P.S. The xp machines can ping the server when they lose access to it.
The server is running win 7 ultimate 64 bit, standard windows firewall, work network settings, malwarebytes antivirus.

I'm starting to think it's a faulty network adapter, but it sees all the other machines and the win 7 machines see it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307874

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316434

Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP on both computers:

1) Go to "Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network Connections".

2) Right-Click on the connection and choose Properties.

3) Click "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Version 4" in the list.

4) Click Properties, and then click Advanced.

5) On the Advanced TCP/IP settings windows, go to "WINS" tab.

6) Under NetBIOS setting, click "Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP", and then click Ok


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Daz1, Thanks for your reply. 
I have already tried enabling netbios over tcp with no difference. Regarding the microsoft support references, I don't think there's anything wrong with the 3 XP machines, when they can still access the other 5 Win 7 machines. They only lose connection to this one win 7 server. It must be a problem on the win 7 side no?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By "lose connection" do you mean lose the ability to file share? Or lose connection to a mapped drive? What version of Windows 7 is on the "server"?


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Terrynet,
Thanks for your interest. It's running Win 7 64 bit ultimate. The Xp machines are running professional. After a day, or so, the 3 XP machines lose connection to the win 7 machine completely (untill i reboot the win 7 machine), not just the shared folders. They can ping it, but not browse it, not even the public folder. When i reboot the win 7 machine, everything is fine again for like 24 hours. Mind you, when they lose connection to this win 7 machine, they can still see and access the other 5 win 7 machines. 

I've scoured the net and found a few other people with the same problem, but no solution just the usual replies, like check network sharing, netbios over tp, even to add a password to the win 7 machine, which i have tried and non have worked. 
I have setup numerous xp to win 7 workgroups before and i have never had to change things like netbios over tp, or even add a password. I have just come to the conclusion that it's a faulty install and i'm better off formatting it, rather than waste more time trying to find a solution.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Before a reinstall you might want to consider, if you have one, a non-Windows firewall or security suite. They are capable, especially if/when they get corrupted, of doing some really strange things. If you have one on the server uninstall it, run the Removal Tool if one is provided, and test before reinstalling it.


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

No I didn't install any other firewalls and I also disabled both windows firewalls on the xp and the windows 7 machine, as well as the antivirus programs and windows defender, but still the same problem.


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

In event viewer, I notice a few events under network profile.
Event ID: 4001
Level: Information
Source: NetworkProfile
Task category: Wait for identification
User: Local service

And also
Event ID 10000
Level:Information
Task category: None

and Event ID:4002

All in network profile at the level of information, but the events are like 10 times a day. say 4 times for 4002, 4001, 10000.

Could this be related?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no idea.


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

I think i finally found the solution after 2 weeks of googling. Apparently the difference between a windows server and a standard windows operating system is the resource allocation. When running a standard xp, or 7 computer for file sharing, the following changes need to me made to the registry.

02. Then locate the first key:
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\LargeSystemCache​03. By default this value is probably set to "0" and needs to be changed to "1"
04. Then locate the following key:
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer\Parameters\Size​05. By default this value is probably also "0" and needs to be changed to "3"

This is quoted from www.computer-hot-to-guide.com

I will try it this evening and post my results of network stability in a few days.


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

p.s this is for the error event id:2017 that i also found which causes the file sharing issue according to google posts


----------



## aretism (Nov 20, 2010)

It is a week later now and the server has been stable. No one has had connection issues since and the server has not needed to be restarted during the days. The registry change seems to have fixed the network issue.


----------

